# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Felt THIRSTY - excessive, exhorbitant & unquenchable for

## meetrom

Hi, 

Two days back I had a strange dream. 

I experienced being exhorbitantly thirsty for water. I just couldn't satisfy my thirst even after I drank a large amount of water, botlle after bottle. My throat literally seemed dried and asked for more & more water and I looked everywhere to get some more water. Yet I felt thirsty that seemed unquenchable forever.

What does it mean? Do this signify my greed to make lot of money? Of course, honestly, I love making lots of money and to be a rich person but now I'm an ordinary middle class guy.

Meetrom

----------


## carlhungis

Honestly, I think it just means you were thirsty.  You needed water, so you were drinking in your dream.  However, since you weren't actually drinking any, your thirst wasn't satisfied.  So you kept drinking.... etc.

I have had this dream before.  Exact same thing.  Everytime I was dehydrated and needed water when I woke up.  I occasionally have a similar dream about urinating.  Same thing, I just keep on going and going and going and going..... never feeling releaved though (thank god).  Then I think, this is crazy.... I have been peeing for like 5 min now and I am still going... Then I wake up.  And REALLY have to go in real life.

----------


## meetrom

<div class='quotetop'>QUOTE("carlhungis")</div>



> Honestly, I think it just means you were thirsty. *You needed water, so you were drinking in your dream. *However, since you weren't actually drinking any, your thirst wasn't satisfied. *So you kept drinking.... etc.
> 
> I have had this dream before. *Exact same thing. *Everytime I was dehydrated and needed water when I woke up. *I occasionally have a similar dream about urinating. *Same thing, I just keep on going and going and going and going..... never feeling releaved though (thank god). *Then I think, this is crazy.... I have been peeing for like 5 min now and I am still going... Then I wake up. *And REALLY have to go in real life.[/b]



Ha... Ha... thanks calhungis...

As you said somethings need not be complicated and interpreted otherwise. I would have direly needed water on that occasion. Ok,

Thanks

meetrom

----------


## ElizVanZee

A thirst for water would represent the idea of having a thirst or a desire for spiritual knowledge. [Note that Scripture uses water as a symbol of The Spirit.]  Here this desire seems very great. (exorbitantly thirsty) The dryness in the throat emphasizes the need for spiritual knowledge.

The bottles of water would indicate spiritual knowledge that is "bottled up" - held back or contained - perhaps even pre-packaged. Where this is the form of spiritual knowledge you have access to, the desire will not be satisfied. (thirst that is unquenchable) Bottled water does not represent spiritual knowledge coming from the living God as it is not a flowing, moving, source of water. The many bottles involved also indicate having a source of spiritual knowledge that is not "positive". (as there are many more than one bottle) 

PS. Just because a person wakes up feeling dried and thirsty does not make this the cause of the dream. What the reality does is to add physical confirmation to what the dream has to say. I have personally woken up very in need of a drink on many occasions - but have never had dreams of wanting water (because I have found a source of spiritual knowledge that is satisfying).

What the dream may also be commenting upon is the idea of drinking "bottled water". In this scene, the True Self is not finding much satisfaction from this source of water (probably because of the symbolism being used when obtaining water from "a bottle".) Note that dreams do speak of more than one issue.

----------


## Brendan86

I remember when I ws little I had a dream that I was trapped in a telephone booth with water rising higher and higher. I was about to drown, and when I was fully submerged I woke up and have peed all over myself.

----------


## Jewsiah

when i was little i used to sleepwalk a lot, one time my mom told me i had slept walked into her room and peed on her bed in the middle of night......while she was sleeping in it  ::D:

----------

